

Ducksboard for Twilio: A New Way To Monitor Your Twilio Metrics - dmarinoc
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/02/ducksboard-for-twilio-a-new-way-to-monitor-your-twilio-metrics.html

======
jeffiel
Great job Ducksboard team, looks fabulous. Have you looked into using Connect
vs asking for credentials?

~~~
aitorciki
Thanks Jeff! It did cost us some sweat and blood to get right, but Twilio's
API is a joy to work with. Connect looks awesome, not sure how we missed it,
will investigate and probably migrate.

------
ipedrazas
Totally impressed by the Twilioboard. It's not a new way of monitoring your
twilio, it's the best way!

------
eloycoto
Nice tool, congrats!

